
GoJS – Interactive JavaScript Diagrams for the Web - simonsarris
https://gojs.net/latest/index.html
======
tuukkah
This seems to be a proprietary alternative to open source libraries such as
Cytoscape.js: [https://js.cytoscape.org/](https://js.cytoscape.org/)

------
dang
A thread from 2015:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9033662](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9033662)

Two from 2012:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4281823](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4281823)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4669432](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4669432)

(Links for the curious. Reposts are ok after a year:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsfaq.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsfaq.html))

~~~
simonsarris
Back in 2012 when I originally submitted GoJS to HN, I didn't know if people
would accept the browser limitations of Canvas, or the performance, or if
anyone would even be willing to pay for a JavaScript library.

------
kgersen
too expensive imho

Start at $3,495 with just one year of support/upgrade...

And it's the same pricing model as cable TV: you pay for tons of channels but
only watch a few of them...

~~~
simonsarris
(I make GoJS)

It does compete with "free", so in one sense it's expensive. In another sense,
if it saves you X programmer days, or months, it becomes cheap very quickly.

What you are buying is thousands of hours of thought about implementing
interactivity across browsers, data-binding, an undo manager, etc.
Considerations large and small. Put another way, what you are buying is time,
which many projects find crucial. (And with support, you are buying "can you
show me a proof of concept for...", "how best might we...", etc)

~~~
jmchuster
It's not so much that you're competing with free, it's that you're competing
with open source (which is also often free). The nature of open source is that
it's very often better in terms of both quality and community. Add in the
overhead of acquisition, and it makes it a no-brainer.

It's very hard to tell ahead of time that a paid library is going to save you
X programmer days. You'd really need some way to convince someone that you are
best-in-class in documentation, in community, in stackoverflow answers, in
plugins, in features, in customizability, in debuggability, before they even
start the painful and lengthy requisition process. And dedicated support is
nice, but is it better than being able to google the answer to every question?

Now of course if you pick a small niche and no strong competitor exists,
great, it's pretty easy to become best-in-class with your thousands of hours.
But pick anything that is used by FAANG, and now on top of the community
contributors you've got dedicated engineers they've assigned to invest in
their investment.

~~~
true_religion
Well, in my experience, you start with open source libraries first, and try to
build functionality atop that. If becomes too troublesome then and only then
do you look for a paid library.

At that point you can justify the rate by looking at how much work was done
previously.

For an example, about ten years ago I was tasked with doing JavaScript
charting for stock market data and used open source libs at first. After 8
weeks of working with this, it became clear that this was a tar pit that was
dragging time away from our startups core problems. We then bought
HighCharts.js for about 3k per year, which saved us over 10k in engineering
time instantly based on the idea that we would needed at least two more months
to figure things out ourselves.

------
Waterluvian
I have to integrate a UI into our application that allows people to design any
kind of directed acyclic queue they want. This might be a great candidate for
that.

~~~
Waterluvian
Whoops: I'm so used to FOSS. Didn't notice it's not. That's a non-start. Not
for the cost but just... the license itself doesn't even make sense for our
use case.

------
chrisweekly
$24,930 for perpetual distribution rights, unlimited domains, unlimited dev
seats, and 3y support and upgrades. I could see those numbers making sense for
a subset of potential users, for whom non-OSS licensing isn't a deal-breaker.
But that's not me. I don't think I'll ever let go of my feelings about the
nature of the web and FOSS software.

------
seanbsamson
Cool

------
todd3834
If anyone else was hoping to see something related to Golang you might like
[https://github.com/gopherjs/gopherjs](https://github.com/gopherjs/gopherjs)

GopherJS is not related to this project other than what I would have expected
GoJS to be without an explanation.

